# Shakes tail when in bad mood?



## JustMouse

When my buck Dr. Worm isn't in a very playful mood, he shakes his tail! is this common?


----------



## Jack Garcia

It's a sign of aggression in wild mice. Some (but not all) pet store and lab mice do it too. I think it's kind of funny.


----------



## JustMouse

Ya I think it's really funny too! He doesn't bite or anything, so it's all fine with me.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

I know, it's soo funny when they do that, I had a litter of pet shop mice that all seemed to do it, they never seemed stressed, one in particular(moo) used to do it alot and then just sit and stare at me- I think it was her way of telling me to bugger off! She was probably totally insulted that I was laughing at her when she was doing her best to be scary! :lol: 
Anyhow, Moo has sadly gone to the big chocolate drop in the sky and as I managed to catch her "Rattling" i'm sure she won't mind us sharing a smile at her being her most fierce! :roll: 
(Sorry for the poor quality video)


----------



## JustMouse

Awww! That's adorable! That's exactly what he does! And he's got a great big fat worm tail that makes it even cuter  They're such awesome little animals!!


----------



## moustress

Yeah, I had a mousie named Face because he always narrowed his buggy eyes and shook his tail furiously whenever I put The Hand in the tank. So fierce!

And when I put my hand down on the bottom of the tank, he would rattle so much his whole furry little body shook. When I turned my hand palm down, he'd climb right on. He was a favorite of mine, who started our friendship by getting sick with ear crud. By the time he was cured I learned he was just a tiny wee pussy cat. He loved to give me major nosies and earsies, but he never made a sound, no bruxxing, or anything. He lived to almost three years, and was bred just once, about two months before he kicked it.


----------



## Discordya

I am glad this post is here, though old, because I was wondering what Frankie shaking his tail meant! I caught him doing it the other day when I was not even around his cage, so I am not sure what that was about. I just heard the tinking noise of his lil tail accidentally tapping the wires when he was doing the shake.

He does it most often when I am near or trying to give him a treat with my hand. It is quite funny, he perks his rear end up in the air and shakes his tail. At first I thought perhaps he was "marking", or peeing, or any type of scenting, but he is not. Just shaking.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

that is one fierce mouse  ........... :roll: :lol: my doe penny does that too she just stares right at me and shakes the tail lol if looks could kill i'd be dead lol


----------



## Bridgette Rena

Aww, haha. I haven't seen a mousy do that before. Scary! =O *laughs*


----------



## geordiesmice

My mice stand on there hind legs every time I come too check on them like little grizzly bears lol


----------



## Lou-Fraser

hahahah OMG they do dont they!! funny :lol: :lol:


----------

